# Black tans



## Lukewarm (Jan 2, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone is based in the UK and breeds black tans?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

If your looking to show them the best thing you can do is quickly join the NMC and you will be sent out info on breeders in the uk. With one of the biggest shows at the end of this month up north ( north from me anyway) you might be able to join the club and get contact details in time for collection at the show.


----------



## Lukewarm (Jan 2, 2013)

Ooh thanks. Yeah, its payday next week so I'll be out of the post Christmas overdraft dungeon and I'll be joining the NMC.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just want to say, if your after mice to show when you join the club do your research befor getting your mice first, make sure you get your stock from a breeder who is winning with there mice. If you get the nmc news (they has the show info init) you will be able to see who is top of each section and read show results to see who is winning in what. 
You may most likley have to waite to get stock as most breed to show so may not have anyting ready so be prepared to waite so if you cant get good stock from someone winning with there mice by harrgate you can allways look to get some in april at manchester or crawly if you cant travil to collect them from the breeder.

Just because someone is an NMC menber does not automaticly mean they are breeding quality stock. I know some one who joined the club and went to another member to get there stock ignoring the recomendation i gave of a mamber who was doing well in that varity, i could only find 1 show result for the breeder they went to, they had the only mouse in the class and the critic wasnt that fantastic. From what i hear from our mutual friend they are now getting rid of the mice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I`d recommend going to shows whether wanting to show or not, gives a better idea of what the colours are available at their best plus unlimited amount of advice available from experienced breeders on all mouse related topics.


----------



## Lukewarm (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea, thanks for the advice. I am more than prepared to wait for good stock.


----------

